# FS: Salomon Enduro 184 10/11 $575 delivered.



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2011)

These skis are awesome. I really like them, but after spending the weekend in the trees I realized I should have gotten the 177s. Which are actually already on the way ... I'm now just trying to break even on these.

Ski Mag Review:


> Salomon blazed a trail with subtly rockered frontside skis, and the new, refined Enduro is a shining example of the benefits. One of the favorites in the category, it blends hard-snow excellence (vertical sidewalls, metal laminates, grippy construction) with an 84-mm waist and a touch of tip rocker. The result is a supremely smooth and versatile ski that trenches on the groomed but loves soft snow, too. Testers praised its confidence in crud and gave it the No. 1 ranking for Flotation, too. “Versatile in seemingly all conditions,” said Garrett.



The 184 is 127/85/112 with a 19.3m radius. They are really zippy skis that can handle a variety if turn shapes,pretty damn good in the bumps and absolutely rip the crud. At this size though you need to either be a big guy or plan on staying out of the trees. 

These were demo skis and are in excellent condition except for the usual top sheet scratching. Have a fresh stonegrind and very sharp edges.

Price isn't really negotiable right now, but if you want to pick up (or I can deliver in the Boston/Metrowest area) I can do better. Will go on ebay in about a week if nothing happens here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

Similar demos are going for $660 on ebay. Get em while you can ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

so tempting...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> so tempting...



give in to the temptation. :-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> give in to the temptation. :-D


Wish I could man...I just bought the Mantra's :grin:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Wish I could man...I just bought the Mantra's :grin:



Mantra's are so 2 years ago ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

Bump for a Monday.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Somebody please buy these quickly!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

These are still available. Going to put them in a swap in October, save me the trouble!


----------



## Philpug (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone on Epic was talking about these in the 184...try a search there and if I find it I will let you know.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I posted this there too. I'll bump that one as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh, I see what you are saying. Never got a notification from Epic.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2011)

Sold!


----------

